# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  WILD on LSD

## pepolshet

I am thinking about taking 100-200ug of LSD and listening to some meditation music and trying to achieve a WILD, is it possible? Is it practical?

----------


## DpsBob

Hmm... probably wake you up wayyy too much man. The stuff has some really stimulating activity on your CNS.

----------


## LSDgarfield

I wrote a thread about that.^^ you can look at the answers there..
 well i am trying it, getting my next blotter hopefully tomorrow, if it works.

just try it, you cant do too much wrong, but dont do to much tickets, you wont be able to clear your mind , like dps bob said, its way to stimulating , for the body and mind.

----------


## Supernova

I highly doubt you'll be able to sleep on any serious quantity of LSD.

----------


## Sugabombs

So you take drugs, huh? What a tough guy... ::roll::

----------


## Pseudogenesis

Probably not a good idea to take any kind of recreational hallucinogenic, not to mention LSD, while trying to sleep. Or at any other time, for that matter.

----------


## Darkmatters

Trolling much?

----------


## nina

I agree with everyone else, you won't be able to sleep on acid. But you could have a profoundly deep meditative experience.

----------


## pepolshet

> I wrote a thread about that.^^ you can look at the answers there..
>  well i am trying it, getting my next blotter hopefully tomorrow, if it works.
> 
> just try it, you cant do too much wrong, but dont do to much tickets, you wont be able to clear your mind , like dps bob said, its way to stimulating , for the body and mind.



Report back man  :Cheeky: 





> So you take drugs, huh? What a tough guy...



So you make fun of other people drug habits, huh? What a tough girl.





> Trolling much?



I couldn't emphasize more on how serious I am. I am thinking about using other drugs for their anti-anxiety, anti-phobia properties I'd use an Isolation Tank if I had access to one...


I am not looking to try and fall asleep I'm trying to get to a state of a deep, deep meditation where I can dream.... I guess you can only know what I mean once you try it, I use to do it without drugs and I could get so close that I would see the light....

----------


## ninja9578

Try having a meditation trip instead, acid will keep you too awake.

----------


## StonedApe

I think it depends on the acid, but most likely it will keep you awake. Mushrooms might be better but they can have the same effect as well. I'd say if you're gonna do this get good at wilding first then try it otherwise it might just be frustrating.

----------


## Freda

Or you could skip the drugs and live a healthier life  :smiley:

----------


## allensig3654

Try it with mushrooms instead

----------


## StonedApe

> Or you could skip the drugs and live a healthier life



Please show your evidence that psychedelic drugs are harmful to the body in the long term.

If you don't know what your talking about it would be best to keep your mouth shut. Or maybe ask a question rather than making an assertion based on propaganda that all drugs are bad(which is absurd, almost all of us use drugs, either recreationally or medicinally. Drugs have many benefits and when used rather than abused can provide one with a higher quality of life).

There have been studies that have shown that psychedelic drugs can be beneficial to one's psychological health in the long term. They can facilitate insight into conditioned behavior, a problem 99.9% of us have. I myself have experienced this, I would be less healthy if it weren't for experiences I've had on drugs. They've helped me to see the value in all things in life. They've also influenced me to change my diet significantly. I'm now a vegetarian and don't eat any processed food, except on occasion, maybe once or twice a year.

They're value changing drugs as George Carlin put it.


Our culture forcefully imbues very ugly and foolish values into people. People need to question these values, or any values they have for that matter.

Sorry to go off on such a tangent but it bothers me when people speak out of ignorance and act like they're just trying to make the world a better place. Good intentions aren't worth anything if you don't have any intelligence or effort behind them.

----------


## groovy

If you manage to fall asleep before it hits you, it might work. But maybe you should use as low as 100 mics.

----------


## Pseudogenesis

Sorry to look at it that way, but I've had bad experience with drugs. My deadbeat dad lets my mom do all the work while he tends to his pot plants all day.

----------


## nrg

> So you take drugs, huh? What a tough guy...



Do you drink coffe, tea or alcohol maybe smoke cigs? Gues what ... those are also drugs :smiley:

----------


## StonedApe

Well that's a great reason for you to tell yourself not to use psychedelics, but unless you have some kind of reason why others shouldn't do drugs you ought to let people make there own choices. Were your experiences really so bad that they threatened your life or others? If they were I would think that your circumstances had more to do with that than the actual drugs. If drugs are used carefully they can be a wonderful thing. There are plenty of examples of this, would you say that nothing good comes from drugs?





> Do you drink coffe, tea or alcohol maybe smoke cigs? Gues what ... those are also drugs



So is asprin. I think toothpaste is even considered a drug.

----------


## pepolshet

> I think it depends on the acid, but most likely it will keep you awake. Mushrooms might be better but they can have the same effect as well. I'd say if you're gonna do this get good at wilding first then try it otherwise it might just be frustrating.



Thanks for the suggestion brother. I honestly don't believe I can become any better at WILD, I'll think about that Psilocybin...





> Or you could skip the drugs and live a healthier life



If you eat chocolate then you consume theobromine, a psychoactive drug with mild mood elevating properties....

----------


## StonedApe

> Thanks for the suggestion brother. I honestly don't believe I can become any better at WILD, I'll think about that Psilocybin...



Wish I could say the same, I've only been able to WILD on accident. But I'm kind of lazy about it since I get fairly frequent LDs without much of an induction method outside of RCs and Dreamjournalling. Some day soon though, I'll put in the effort and figure it out, it seems like a really good technique.

----------


## Freda

@StonedApe 
Whoa.
My source is the swedish elementary school, mentioning LSD on the list of drugs that should be avoided.
I'm not going to make an argument about this, neither question your aspect of drugs.
I can see you are very serious about your view on this which I respect, and do i hope you respect mine even though you might not agree.

----------


## EmoScreamo

For an influence on dreams much less is needed than for a usual trip. 
e.g. the dose of yohimbin is so small in everyday life you won't feel anything. 
I would start with less than psycholytic doses of 25 yg in a WBTB.
Every weekend I would double the dose.

BTW: Why is it not possible to discuss a topic like this without bein hijacked in Mr. Mackey-Stlye like:
Drugs are evil [aehmkay] Stay away from drugs [aehmkay]

If anyone want to do a discussion like this: 
Start a thread and call it:
drugs are evil [aehmkay]

----------


## NrElAx

I've reached some pretty strange states when I use to use opiates. It would mostly occur when I was nodding off. I reached sleep paralysis mid day when I took some soma, which is a muscle relaxant that makes you kind of drunk in the body. I went to lay down on my couch, and I swear to god, I must have hit sp in about 20 seconds. I just started floating up towards my ceiling and when I though I was about to hit, I opened my eyes. I never got into the dream though. Unless I've been dreaming since. Shit, this might all be a dream. A 3 month long dream.

----------


## pepolshet

> I've reached some pretty strange states when I use to use opiates. It would mostly occur when I was nodding off. I reached sleep paralysis mid day when I took some soma, which is a muscle relaxant that makes you kind of drunk in the body. I went to lay down on my couch, and I swear to god, I must have hit sp in about 20 seconds. I just started floating up towards my ceiling and when I though I was about to hit, I opened my eyes. I never got into the dream though. Unless I've been dreaming since. Shit, this might all be a dream. A 3 month long dream.



I'm all against opiates though  :Cheeky: 
Seriously though, that shit can ruin lives....

----------


## LikesToTrip

I tried WILDing on a small dose of shrooms and found it impossible to fall asleep. I would think it would been even less likely you would be able to sleep on Acid. I agree with Ninja, just have a nice meditative trip and enjoy the CEVs. They should be equally, if not more, entertaining and introspective than a lucid.

And out of curiosity, how do you know you will be taking 100-200µg?

----------


## NrElAx

> I'm all against opiates though 
> Seriously though, that shit can ruin lives....



I would be to if it didnt grab ahold of me three years ago. I was taking it on and off for three years, and im trying to kick it for good now. At least I never have or never will touch heroin or a needle. But pain pills are just as bad. It hasn't really ruined my life, but it has changed me. I feel so weak because I let this happen to me. Well im only 22, so I can change and im not gonna let this shit run my life. I started up again almost a year ago when I injured my lower back. But im scared of the withdrawal, because I've already gotten a taste of it a few time now, and its much worse than I've ever has. I shouldn't say ever, because i contemplated suicide 2 years ago from severe depression after quitting.  Alright that's enough about that lol. You can see that that shit is the devil from my personal experience.

----------


## pepolshet

> I would be to if it didnt grab ahold of me three years ago. I was taking it on and off for three years, and im trying to kick it for good now. At least I never have or never will touch heroin or a needle. But pain pills are just as bad. It hasn't really ruined my life, but it has changed me. I feel so weak because I let this happen to me. Well im only 22, so I can change and im not gonna let this shit run my life. I started up again almost a year ago when I injured my lower back. But im scared of the withdrawal, because I've already gotten a taste of it a few time now, and its much worse than I've ever has. I shouldn't say ever, because i contemplated suicide 2 years ago from severe depression after quitting.  Alright that's enough about that lol. You can see that that shit is the devil from my personal experience.



Be strong man, I'm sending you positive vibes over the internet  :tongue2: 





> I tried WILDing on a small dose of shrooms and found it impossible to fall asleep. I would think it would been even less likely you would be able to sleep on Acid. I agree with Ninja, just have a nice meditative trip and enjoy the CEVs. They should be equally, if not more, entertaining and introspective than a lucid.
> 
> And out of curiosity, how do you know you will be taking 100-200µg?



I think I might try some other drugs which are said to be a little more effective, I am still positive about my feeling towards getting in to that state of mind for WILD using LSD.
I know the doses because I know the doses  :tongue2: , not going to incriminate myself.


I've been quite busy and didn't have time taking drugs and it wasn't very safe since I'm driving a 22 thousand pound truck and didn't want to get a flashback and risk everyone on the road. Since I will be setting at home for a week I think I will try that in a few days.

----------


## NrElAx

Thanks man. Lucid dreaming is a good escape, and also gives me better views on life and myself. Its funny, I dont.look like an addict at all, but I guess some dont.

----------


## GodChild

> Please show your evidence that psychedelic drugs are harmful to the body in the long term.
> 
> If you don't know what your talking about it would be best to keep your mouth shut. Or maybe ask a question rather than making an assertion based on propaganda that all drugs are bad(which is absurd, almost all of us use drugs, either recreationally or medicinally. Drugs have many benefits and when used rather than abused can provide one with a higher quality of life).
> 
> There have been studies that have shown that psychedelic drugs can be beneficial to one's psychological health in the long term. They can facilitate insight into conditioned behavior, a problem 99.9% of us have. I myself have experienced this, I would be less healthy if it weren't for experiences I've had on drugs. They've helped me to see the value in all things in life. They've also influenced me to change my diet significantly. I'm now a vegetarian and don't eat any processed food, except on occasion, maybe once or twice a year.
> 
> They're value changing drugs as George Carlin put it.
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree with you more brotha. Bravo.
-Nate

----------


## Sugabombs

> So you make fun of other people drug habits, huh? What a tough girl.



You think I was joking? No I actually think you are a *bad-ass*! Really, I mean wow taking drugs when you know that it leaves permanent mental & physical damage on your body I mean wow. So cool.

Grow the fuck up.





> Do you drink coffe, tea or alcohol maybe smoke cigs? Gues what ... those are also drugs



*Coffee?* No, never did like the taste. *Tea?* No, it goes against my diet because of the amount of sugar I would have to put in. *Alcohol?* Not anymore. *Cigarettes*? Do people still actually smoke? Wow that's pretty embaressing.
To maintain a healthy body I don't use any of those "drugs" (Tea? Are you kidding? One of the things mankind has tampered with the least!). I do however, take one or two aspirins once in a while. I guess that makes me an addict in your eyes?

----------


## flipsyde

Guys, cant we all just get along? We are the dreamers. We are above this.

----------


## GodChild

> You think I was joking? No I actually think you are a *bad-ass*! Really, I mean wow taking drugs when you know that it leaves permanent mental & physical damage on your body I mean wow. So cool.
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> *Coffee?* No, never did like the taste. *Tea?* No, it goes against my diet because of the amount of sugar I would have to put in. *Alcohol?* Not anymore. *Cigarettes*? Do people still actually smoke? Wow that's pretty embaressing.
> To maintain a healthy body I don't use any of those "drugs" (Tea? Are you kidding? One of the things mankind has tampered with the least!). I do however, take one or two aspirins once in a while. I guess that makes me an addict in your eyes?



i think it's very funny and hypocritical when people say 'grow the fuck up'. and how did you come to the conclusion that taking drugs leaves permanent mental & physical damage? personal experience? if not, speak for yourself because you don't know what you are talking about. You seem pretty against Psychedelics but you were a drinker? You might want to double check which one does the damage...

----------


## Darkmatters

> Tea? Are you kidding? One of the things mankind has tampered with the least!



lolwut

So, it's not a drug unless it's manmade or 'tampered with" by man? Good to know. So cannabis and shrooms are perfectly fine then.

----------


## NrElAx

Well LSD has fucked with some peoples minds, but most of the time they might already be prone to mental illnesses. But I know people can get messed up mentally from LSD. I dont care if people try it for lucid dreaming, if someone wants to take LSD, then that's none of my business and im fine with it. Im not a big anti drug person because I have done drugs before as you can see from my other posts, im trying to kick a pain pill addiction. So i can't really bash on drugs. So im not gonna go talk shit about people taking LSD because its none of my business. You can do whatever you please to and i can't stop you. I live in the US and its a free country. I mean the drug is illegal, but if you get it, then you have the freedom to do as you will with it.

Also, I dont like it when people compare something like tea and caffeine to other schedule l or ll drugs. Tea and caffeine don't alter ones mind as much as, lets say LSD or strong amphetamines. Its already been proven that at the right doses caffeine can have some benefits. But that's not true fro everyone. And tea, that's mostly pretty healthy and I say pretty healthy because some teas also have high levels of caffeine and taking too much isn't always healthy.

----------


## nina

Guys remember that you have the right to disagree but being disrespectful to your fellow forumites will land you on the Island for Misfit Members.

----------


## Darkmatters

Whoah... I haven't been paying attention to this thread... a couple things I should respond to. 

@ pepolshet - I wasn't referring to you back on page 1 when I made the trolling comment... it was directed at the two people who posted right above me, who basically just popped in on a thread about LSD to say LSD is bad, with no facts to back it up. 

@ NrElAx - Oh man - so sorry to hear about your addiction problems!! That's terrible! I hope you're able to kick it, and soon!! Stay strong brotha!!

----------


## NrElAx

> Guys remember that you have the right to disagree but being disrespectful to your fellow forumites will land you on the Island for Misfit Members.



I hope your not referring to me, because I was just trying to say I didnt like harder drugs being compared to tea and caffeine. Besides that, Im not talking any crap about people using LSD because they have the right to take whatever they want. All my buddies smoke weed and take shrooms, and i dont. So I have no problem with people taking any kind of drug. Especially weed because i use to smoke all the time.

----------


## nina

> I hope your not referring to me, because I was just trying to say I didnt like harder drugs being compared to tea and caffeine. Besides that, Im not talking any crap about people using LSD because they have the right to take whatever they want. All my buddies smoke weed and take shrooms, and i dont. So I have no problem with people taking any kind of drug. Especially weed because i use to smoke all the time.



Then why would you think I was referring to you? Obviously I'm not, don't worry.  :tongue2:

----------


## pepolshet

> You think I was joking? No I actually think you are a *bad-ass*! Really, I mean wow taking drugs when you know that it leaves permanent mental & physical damage on your body I mean wow. So cool.
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> *Coffee?* No, never did like the taste. *Tea?* No, it goes against my diet because of the amount of sugar I would have to put in. *Alcohol?* Not anymore. *Cigarettes*? Do people still actually smoke? Wow that's pretty embaressing.
> To maintain a healthy body I don't use any of those "drugs" (Tea? Are you kidding? One of the things mankind has tampered with the least!). I do however, take one or two aspirins once in a while. I guess that makes me an addict in your eyes?



I'm fucking high right now  ::D:  TROLOLOL


Personally I've found my addiction to cigarettes a lot more strong than any other type of drug, but then again I've never used anything other than non-addictive psychedelics. Life always seemed a lot more fun while smoking but I'm clean for 8 months now gotta stay healthy brah  ::D:

----------


## NrElAx

> Then why would you think I was referring to you? Obviously I'm not, don't worry.



I thought that sense you posted after me you might have been talking about me. But you would have posted after me no matter what lol

----------


## pepolshet

Sorry to bump an old topic but did anyone ever experiment with DMT and lucid dreaming?

----------


## cmind

StonedApe, although you're correct that psychs are not directly harmful and can sometimes lead to greater self knowledge and appreciation for life, they're still not to be taken lightly. And certainly not to be taken for entertainment purposes, which is what seems to be the intention of the OP. Psychs will reciprocate the level of respect you give them, so if you treat them as some sort of dream enhancer, you'll be burned. An unprepared trip is a bad trip. And yes, I know from experience.

----------


## LabRat

LSD induces a state and feelings of "wakefulness" i.e. You feel like youre dreaming, anyway. Whats the point? 
Take acid, trip balls. Sweet.
Lucid dream, sweet.

Take acid and fall asleepto TRY LD? Why?

----------


## LikesToTrip

> Sorry to bump an old topic but did anyone ever experiment with DMT and lucid dreaming?



I've wanted to experiment with this, but haven't ever had enough to do much with other than trip a couple times. My roommate has been talking to someone who has extracted it before and might do it again soon. If I can get copious amounts from him I will definitely try it out.





> LSD induces a state and feelings of "wakefulness" i.e. You feel like youre dreaming, anyway. Whats the point? 
> Take acid, trip balls. Sweet.
> Lucid dream, sweet.
> 
> Take acid and fall asleepto TRY LD? Why?



Yea, sleeping on acid is a no go... Even after I've come down it takes a few hours before my mind quiets down enough to sleep. WILDing on acid wouldn't be possible...

----------


## ryndisher

Smoke Weed!

----------


## LabRat

> Smoke Weed!



I dont want to sound like a stoner or anything, but yeah, Weed gives me some vivid, crazy-ass dreams haha.

----------


## Duncan

> StonedApe, although you're correct that psychs are not directly harmful and can sometimes lead to greater self knowledge and appreciation for life, they're still not to be taken lightly. And certainly not to be taken for entertainment purposes, which is what seems to be the intention of the OP. Psychs will reciprocate the level of respect you give them, so if you treat them as some sort of dream enhancer, you'll be burned. An unprepared trip is a bad trip. And yes, I know from experience.




^^^^ This.

LSD is an extremely powerful drug which alters the way you think. It needs to be treated with due care and anyone considering taking it really needs to make an informed decision. Although the chances are minimal there IS a risk of drug induced psychosis occuring. While people more vulnerable to mental disorder are most likely the ones at risk, why take the chance? You have to understand what you are gambling with. In saying this, chances are if you havn't had any trouble with psychedelics you arent about to any time soon and thats fine if you really want that lifestyle.

There are safer ways to gain insightful experiences, and I am a firm believer they can be equally as rewarding. Meditation and Lucid dreaming being the two big ones for me. 

It is a nice feeling being healthy, and personally being under the influence of drugs makes me feel quite the opposite. Admittedly it took me a long time to realise this, but I am glad I did.


Just remember you only have one chance at "all of this" (cheesey yeah yeah I know but it's true)

Im a big fan of the whole 'each to his own' deal so long as people are safe, informed and happy.

My $.02
#PersonalExperience

Dunc.

P.s Don't do Heroin or Meth.
Seriously.

----------


## Sasso

> You think I was joking? No I actually think you are a *bad-ass*! Really, I mean wow taking drugs when you know that it leaves permanent mental & physical damage on your body I mean wow. So cool.
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> *Coffee?* No, never did like the taste. *Tea?* No, it goes against my diet because of the amount of sugar I would have to put in. *Alcohol?* Not anymore. *Cigarettes*? Do people still actually smoke? Wow that's pretty embaressing.
> To maintain a healthy body I don't use any of those "drugs" (Tea? Are you kidding? One of the things mankind has tampered with the least!). I do however, take one or two aspirins once in a while. I guess that makes me an addict in your eyes?



Ahhh the ever frustrating gap of understanding between people who have had experiences of perturbed brain chemistry and those that have not.

----------


## LabRat

> You think I was joking? No I actually think you are a *bad-ass*! Really, I mean wow taking drugs when you know that it leaves permanent mental & physical damage on your body I mean wow. So cool.
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
> 
> *Coffee?* No, never did like the taste. *Tea?* No, it goes against my diet because of the amount of sugar I would have to put in. *Alcohol?* Not anymore. *Cigarettes*? Do people still actually smoke? Wow that's pretty embaressing.
> To maintain a healthy body I don't use any of those "drugs" (Tea? Are you kidding? One of the things mankind has tampered with the least!). I do however, take one or two aspirins once in a while. I guess that makes me an addict in your eyes?



Wait.. So.. you WERE kidding?  ::lol:: 

What people do to their own brains and bodies is surely their own decision? Stop lecturing bro, it's uncool. Even more so than taking drugs..  :Shades wink:

----------


## LikesToTrip

Back on topic! I've recently acquired some stuffs.. I'll be taking a moderate dose in just a few hours, and at the moment I'm feeling sleepy. I plan on meditating, and then taking it and falling asleep before I come up. Hopefully I enter a dream before it hits me and I'll have an interesting experience to share. I imagine it will just wake me up though.

----------


## LabRat

> Back on topic! I've recently acquired some stuffs.. I'll be taking a moderate dose in just a few hours, and at the moment I'm feeling sleepy. I plan on meditating, and then taking it and falling asleep before I come up. Hopefully I enter a dream before it hits me and I'll have an interesting experience to share. I imagine it will just wake me up though.



VERY keen to hear about your experience! Write stuff down..  :Shades wink: 

Be safe, too.  :tongue2:  Have fuuuun!

----------


## Alyzarin

I'm pretty sure that trying to pass out on LSD is going to be a failure every time.... If it's not, then you probably don't have enough in you to amount to anything.  ::chuckle::  You can totally reach a LD-like state through meditating on it though, the whole point is that it brings the dreaming mind into reality. I've experienced one truly WILD-like state of mind on it before (with 100% control and lucidity and everything) through an enormous dose and meditation, which I did back in the days that I still I did drugs when I was severely depressed (yeah, I know, not the best time to trip).

 :ClouDing around:

----------


## LikesToTrip

Well, as expected I was unable to fall asleep. The last stuffs I bought from this guy weren't that good so I was expecting a slow uneventful come up, but this time as soon as I put it in my mouth I could taste it, started getting brain zaps, twitches, and over all excitement. Every time I flipped it over under my tongue I got chills. I knew I was in for a treat and it made it completely impossible to fall asleep.

Now that I know what to expect from this stuffs I might try again. I think coming up while asleep would lead to an interesting experience. And if I were able to be in a dream while it hit me it could be pretty magical.

----------


## LabRat

To be honest, I was pretty sure you wouldn't be able to sleep. But if thats your buzz, then you should definitely try tripping when in a dream. Maybe wait until your are super tired, take a tab then drift off?

Strange how you immediately felt the effects.. With LSD usually taking 30minutes to just starting to get the giggles at least.. haha but cool, nonetheless.

----------


## Alyzarin

> Well, as expected I was unable to fall asleep. The last stuffs I bought from this guy weren't that good so I was expecting a slow uneventful come up, but this time as soon as I put it in my mouth I could taste it, started getting brain zaps, twitches, and over all excitement. Every time I flipped it over under my tongue I got chills. I knew I was in for a treat and it made it completely impossible to fall asleep.
> 
> Now that I know what to expect from this stuffs I might try again. I think coming up while asleep would lead to an interesting experience. And if I were able to be in a dream while it hit me it could be pretty magical.



I tried coming up on a roll while asleep once, successfully. This is about how it went.

Me falling asleep --> peaceful black void feeling --> OMG THE COLORS --> BAM I'm awake what the hell's happening??  ::disconcerted::  oh wait, yeah, I'm rolling.  ::content:: 

After that it mellowed out into a normal experience. With tripping I think it could probably cut out come-up anxiety, but it probably wouldn't change it much after that. For the record, I remember once talking to a guy online who said he's always been able to fall asleep on acid (while his friends were on the same acid and called him a freak for it lol). He said he didn't notice any difference in his dreams from it.





> To be honest, I was pretty sure you wouldn't be able to sleep. But if thats your buzz, then you should definitely try tripping when in a dream. Maybe wait until your are super tired, take a tab then drift off?
> 
> Strange how you immediately felt the effects.. With LSD usually taking 30minutes to just starting to get the giggles at least.. haha but cool, nonetheless.



You can definitely feel something immediately if it's strong enough. :3 Not any real drug effects per se, but an electric volt feeling always gets me when I taste it... gives me tingles every time. ^_^

----------


## LikesToTrip

> With tripping I think it could probably cut out come-up anxiety, but it  probably wouldn't change it much after that.



Yea, that's about what I expect. Removing the anxiousness from the come up might help overall though. And hopefully it could result in an interesting dream experience. And then when I wake up I'll be confused as hell and it might be kinda cool. There's no negatives to trying it out, so I'll probably try again next week sometime.





> You can definitely feel something immediately if it's strong enough. :3 Not any real drug effects per se, but an electric volt feeling always gets me when I taste it... gives me tingles every time. ^_^



Yup, that's exactly what it's like for me. You can taste it, but it doesn't really have flavor. And you get tingles, chills, twitches, and a slight head buzz. This only started happening after the first time though. The first time I just felt like I was sucking on paper.

----------


## Alyzarin

> Yea, that's about what I expect. Removing the anxiousness from the come up might help overall though. And hopefully it could result in an interesting dream experience. And then when I wake up I'll be confused as hell and it might be kinda cool. There's no negatives to trying it out, so I'll probably try again next week sometime.
> 
> Yup, that's exactly what it's like for me. You can taste it, but it doesn't really have flavor. And you get tingles, chills, twitches, and a slight head buzz. This only started happening after the first time though. The first time I just felt like I was sucking on paper.



Well good luck.  ::content::  I don't trip anymore anyway, but I could never do it. I get way too excited when taking LSD, to the point that I'll often get an adrenaline rush with full body shaking and everything in the minutes leading up to dosing. Ever since I took my largest dose it's been that way, because the trip totally changed in every way after that, I fried a little too hard.  ::rolleyes::  It went from being a regular (but still awesome) psychedelic experience with bizarre hallucinations to a total mind-melting interactive psychedelic porno, for lack of a better description.  :tongue2:  It only takes me one good hit to get distortions of reality that make my previous high dose trips look like a joke. That's part of why I don't do it anymore though, I would do it a lot and it was becoming very heavy on my psyche.  :Boggle:  (Though I have other reasons too, like quitting all drugs to deal with depression.)

----------

